# Would you help me with a survey about apps?



## fredtgreco (Dec 8, 2016)

Dear friends,

Would you help me get some information about app use by completing a short (7 questions) survey? It is related to a potential church app, but I am seeking responses from all people (those who consider themselves Christians and those who do not). Feel free to forward the survey link to others. Thank you very much!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/NSNFM5Y


----------



## Edward (Dec 8, 2016)

One think I expected to find on the survey, and didn't, was ecosystem. For example, our church offers both Apple and Google Play apps, but nothing for the Amazon crowd. (Yes, I know I could, with a little money and some effort, hack the Google app to run on my Fire since they are both Android based, but I haven't been sufficiently motivated yet.) And there are folks out there that still love their Windows phones, but Microsoft has probably made those users not worth the effort at this point.


----------



## BGF (Dec 8, 2016)

Glad to.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 8, 2016)

Done. Hope it helps!


----------



## Edm (Dec 8, 2016)

Done..I've never heard of a church app. i do listen to your sermons in podcasts...I'm getting old..


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 9, 2016)

Done. I hope it helps.


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 9, 2016)

Edward said:


> One think I expected to find on the survey, and didn't, was ecosystem. For example, our church offers both Apple and Google Play apps, but nothing for the Amazon crowd. (Yes, I know I could, with a little money and some effort, hack the Google app to run on my Fire since they are both Android based, but I haven't been sufficiently motivated yet.) And there are folks out there that still love their Windows phones, but Microsoft has probably made those users not worth the effort at this point.



I'm with you. Amazon has great stuff yet nothing seems to work for it.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 9, 2016)

Done


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 9, 2016)

Done


----------



## Stope (Dec 9, 2016)

Done!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 9, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > One think I expected to find on the survey, and didn't, was ecosystem. For example, our church offers both Apple and Google Play apps, but nothing for the Amazon crowd. (Yes, I know I could, with a little money and some effort, hack the Google app to run on my Fire since they are both Android based, but I haven't been sufficiently motivated yet.) And there are folks out there that still love their Windows phones, but Microsoft has probably made those users not worth the effort at this point.
> ...


At least one app maker we are looking at has Amazon Fire apps in addition to iOS and Android.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 9, 2016)

Done!


----------



## johnny (Dec 9, 2016)

Done like a dinner.

That's a clever last question.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Dec 9, 2016)

Finished


----------



## Edward (Dec 9, 2016)

fredtgreco said:


> At least one app maker we are looking at has Amazon Fire apps in addition to iOS and Android.



Good.

It's not something I've pushed, but you'd think we'd have the resounces to get it done.


----------

